

Ask HN: Things that you can do with django but not with rails and vice versa. - pranavk

It would be interesting to know what are the things that can be done in one framework but either require a lot of method overriding or code modification(making framework not so productive for production purposes) or is impossible to do in other framework.
======
whitehat2k9
Django: Can program in Python. Rails: Can't program in Python.

------
csense
Ruby vs. Python is a frequent topic on HN [1] [2] [3] [4]. These discussions
invariably focus on web development because of (a) the nature of HN, and (b)
the fact that most Ruby applications are web applications.

I located all those references by my comment history, so I participated in all
of the discussions. Generally I pointed out how painful Ruby's syntax is, how
beginner-unfriendly the syntax plus the complexity of Rails is, how favorably
Python contrasts, and then posed this Ask HN's very question.

The discussion thereafter often rapidly degenerated into a flame war, but one
time I got some rather informative answers [5].

[1] Can anyone explain why Ruby is so popular? --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5783967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5783967)

[2] Python for Ruby programmers --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5294318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5294318)

[3] Ask HN: Why do so many people hate Ruby? --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157886)

[4] Off-topic flamewar --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5872899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5872899)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5784117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5784117)

------
ElongatedTowel
I'm still a rails newbie so I might be mistaken, but it seems there is no
template inheritance in rails.

I absolutely love the way of thinking template inheritance is driving me to.
Rails seems to take a similar approach as JavaScript frameworks and follows a
more widget like approach (layouts) or a simple inclusion of template parts
(partials).

I know that is true for erb, maybe rails adds something on top of that I'm not
aware of.

Honestly I'm rather annoyed by the lack of template inheritance in a lot of
templating engines. Partials just don't cut it.

~~~
methehack
Is this what you mean by "template inheritance"?
[http://railscasts.com/episodes/269-template-
inheritance](http://railscasts.com/episodes/269-template-inheritance)

